# headboat fishing charleston sc



## ashla3 (Jun 19, 2006)

anyone have info on good headboat out of charleston for older lady anglers?


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

This is NOT a head boat reccomendation.

I can reccomend Capt Rick Hiott for personalized fishing service. Much better than head boats.

www.reelfishhead.com


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Please pardon my manners...

Welcome aboard ashla3.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks DSG! 

Here is a few shots from some of my charters.


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

I had better watch who I am talking about!!!

Those are still some great looking fish there Capt Rick!


----------

